# PDF version of National Plumbing Code of Canada(2005)



## markb

Does anyone know where I can find a torrent for the national plumbing code of canada (2005) ? I have the book, but it would be nice to keep a copy of it on my cellphone for reference. Been looking all over the internet for it.

Also looking for a PDF of the national fuel gas code.

Thanks!


----------



## uaplumber

No sense even looking. I tried, it is nowhere. Also, codes are being updated this year.


----------



## AKdaplumba

So this year a new code book comes out?


----------



## uaplumber

Yes, it is out now,


----------



## eddiecalder

Can you provide us with a link to the new codebook? I cant seem to find any information.

*edit* http://www.nationalcodes.ca/npc/new_e.shtml


----------



## Ron

I have the 2006 IFGC in pdf format PM me if interested.


----------



## grandpa

Since there are organizations in the business of SELLING code books ( IAPMA, NFPA) these books do not tend to be available on line....National Fuel Gas Code, UPC, UMC, NFPA 70, NFPA 101....etc.


----------

